# …..



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

….


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

...


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

….


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

Whether there's sunshine, moonlight, darkness, or rain.

My head is cloudy, and everything's the same.

-ps just came up with that #beauty #magazinebound


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

you have to read it with you "poem voice" or it sounds dumb


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

How did i fall, In this hole full of numb

Am i the only one,or are there some

my vison is blurred, i can hardly see

I ask my parents, theres nothing wrong with me

I cant take it another day and i want to give up.

Then i realize... what goes down must come up.


----------

